# How long did you wait/when did you get PG again?



## mb122 (Aug 20, 2004)

I'm currently experiencing my first miscarriage. I have two beautiful children that I am so thankful for. This would have been our third child (and last). Unfortunately, the baby stopped growing a few weeks back (I'm 13 weeks).

Last night I passed the baby, along with lots of tissue, what I think may be the placenta, etc. The baby was about 1.25 inches, beautiful, it broke me heart.

Anyways, I've searched for this topic but *every* thread comes up so I thought I'd just ask outright.

How long did you wait until getting pregnant again? (How many cycles or months, etc.).

I'd love to get pregnant again soon. I'll join the women over on the TTC after loss thread shortly, but I was just wondering what other women's experiences are. Did you wait a cycle? Did you get pregnant right away?


----------



## *Lindsey* (Mar 20, 2005)

First of all, lots of







to you. I'm so sorry for your loss.

My situation was very similar to yours. We have two wonderful, healthy children. We heard the baby's hb at 11 weeks. Then I was 15 weeks along and began to have spotting. Ultra-sound revealed that our baby stopped growing at around 11 weeks. (The same time we heard the heartbeat! I was so confused and floored by this.) I ended up having a D&C after waiting for a week for it to happen naturally. Dr's began to worry about infection and I was too emotional knowing that I had our dead baby still inside me, to continue to wait.

That said, we were told to wait 3 cycles. Have you been given any advice on how long to wait? I think 3 cycles is the standard answer. I just finished my first AF (9 days ago). It's hard to wait, and I'm anxious to ttc again but terrified of losing another baby. So, we should be starting ttc mid-March.

Thinking of you & praying for you!


----------



## mb122 (Aug 20, 2004)

i was in a daze (though i knew when i went in that i had lost the baby already). i thought the OB said to wait a few cycles...but do you know if it matters if you've had a D&C or not? maybe it makes no difference i suppose. i'll take it day by day...

i just passed the placenta, or a huge chunk of it a few minutes ago. looked really different from everything else, so i'm assuming that was it.


----------



## blaqpearl (Nov 16, 2006)

I was told to wait three months. But we are really not doing anything to prevent it from happening. I told hubby to get condoms. He looked at me like I cursed him out. So we shall see. I dont want to take any birth control. I dont feel I should at this point. I really want to get pregnant asap...I will leave it in God's hands.


----------



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss!!! It's definately a painful thing.

We didn't follow the general waiting "rule" with either of my m/c's. We were back to trying as soon as we were emotionally ready. With the first m/c, we started TTC that first cycle afterwards (before my first AF), but I didn't get pg. until 4 months later. Then we did the same thing after the 2nd m/c, but didn't get pregnant for another 5 months.


----------



## jak (Jan 19, 2004)

I lost my baby at 22 weeks on December 18th due to incompetent cervix. I just stopped bleeding and am looking to get pregnant again asap. Ob said to wait 2-3 months, but I figure it will take that long to get pregnant again anyway, so we plan on getting busy as soon as possible. So many of our plans have been thrown up in the air after losing this baby--we just decided to figure out what was most important to us and fit everything else around it and then we decided having another baby was the most important thing to us right now.


----------



## *Lindsey* (Mar 20, 2005)

I'm not sure if it matters if you had a d&c or not. I'd say follow your heart and do what you feel is right.


----------



## aileen (Jan 23, 2006)

hugs, mama.
i have read that "they" do say to wait longer after a d&c because sometimes the lining will need a little bit more time to build back up.
i waited 10 months after my natural miscarriage at 12 weeks to conceive again. i suspected we'd get pregnant right away and i wanted to be out of the teary zone before we did. i think it took me a bit longer than most - you just need to listen to your body and, probably more importantly to your heart. i know of many babies who were conceived before the first post-m/c AF.
and jak - there is a fabulous mama on there boards who is 35 weeks pregnant (i think today!) after losing here son to IC at 22 weeks last march. she has been on bedrest and been a total tropper but her second son is growing like a weed and will be here soon. she conceived again a few months after her son was born (i think - must have, if he's due in february...







). i thought you might like to know that. (perhaps you already do.) i think you are very wise to fit everything else around what you need. very wise.


----------



## Jenns_3_babies (May 26, 2006)

This is my 6th pg in 4 years. I have 2 children with miscarriage in between each one. With my 1st m/c which was in september 4 years ago, I got pg in november, with no period in between. I was on the pill and skipped my periods on purpose. THose were surprise pregnancies. When my DD was 14 months old, I got pg again, which ended in m/c at 6 weeks. We waited till I had 1 period then conceived my DS (planned). I got pg again when he was 4 months old, but it was a blighted ovum which I had a D&C done at 10 weeks. That was this past march, and I didn't get pg again till beginning of August...so 5 months later. My cycles were so sporadic that I had no idea when I'd ovulate so I started BBTing and using opk's.

A lot of people know my story. I feel it helps others knowing they're not alone. I remember with each of my m/c how lonely it is. It's just like you said. No one wants to talk about it or hear of it, or they blow it off like nothing. But you do need to talk about it. It helps the healing process, otherwise you'll never be able to move on.

Just listen to your body. It'll let you get pg again when it's ready.


----------



## mb122 (Aug 20, 2004)

thanks for all your replies.

i just want to be pregnant again. i feel so empty right now.

i guess i'll just watch my body. if i were to ovulate in 2 weeks (unlikely) i think we'd hold off until after AF. then again, if i don't ovulate for 4-5 weeks from now, maybe i'd be ready? i don't know.

i want to give this next baby every chance in the world to make it - so then there's part of me that thinks trying to get pg right away might not be best.

i passed everything yesterday and the bleeding has already slowed significantly. i know that things could pick up again, that there may be more to pass, but i just *trust* that it's gone (from everything i collected).

are there any studies that indicate if you get pg right away, your chances for m/c are higher?


----------



## SamuraiMom (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi mb22, I am so sad to hear of your loss







, but I also understand your desire to get pregnant again soon. We just lost our baby about a week ago, I was 23 wks preg. but he had stopped developing at about 16 weeks, he was 7.5 inches, absolutely perfect and beautiful. My m/c story is posted on the "what to expect" thread.
I originally wanted to wait until at least July or August to TTC again, to get back in shape, let my uterus rest, count a few cycles, but I don't think I can wait that long! It's funny how the stories come out of the woodwork, a few women in our Jewish Orthodox community have had 3 and four m/c either in-between each of their 8-12 children or so many between their 5th and 6th child only to go on to having 3 or 4 more babies! Friends of mine have gotten pregnant a month after, and it took us a whole year to get pregnant again after my last m/c. I can only say that physically it is possible for you to get pregnant within a month of m/c, it is partly your decision when the time is right, and then it is up to your body! Good-luck, hope to see you in the TTC thread!
SamuraiMom to Sarah/8







Sami/4







, Rachel/2,5







, Zachary/01.04.07


----------



## ourdomicile (Oct 19, 2006)

Quote:

are there any studies that indicate if you get pg right away, your chances for m/c are higher?
From all the books and info I read after my m/c in Dec06 apparently not. Apparently there is no increased risk if you conceive right after a m/c at all. From all the women I've spoken to who have had m/c or multiple m/c (including these smart gals around here, and my own mother) you should just see what feels right for you.

I just started my period yesterday, my first after having a m/c in Dec06. We didn't try or not try to conceive again in the inbetween time though I hadn't expected to ovulate so quickly (I was doing BBT so I was sort of surprised to see it. I wasn't really hoping for much, but when AF came yesterday I found myself devastated. Like you, I just felt so empty after my m/c and the idea of being p/g again, while terrifying in some respects was also very soothing.

All this to say, you're not alone, and like everyone else has said, just do what feels like it will take care of your needs as you go through all of this.


----------



## nannyboo (Jan 8, 2007)

last fall, i had a miscarriage at about 9 weeks. (at an 8 week ultrasound, there was a heartbeat but the fetal growth was lagging.) i did not have a d&c.

i had a normal period the next month and got pregnant the following month. i was pretty shocked to find myself pregnant so soon after the miscarriage! i had a totally normal pregnancy and homebirthed an incredibly healthy, happy 10lb. 11oz boy at 41.5 weeks in september!


----------



## Gray's Mommy (Jul 8, 2005)

I am so sorry for the loss of your baby. We waited until I felt ready & then starting officially TTC 3 months afterwards. We got pregnant that month we started TTC







so far I am 37 weeks!


----------



## ColoradoMama (Nov 22, 2001)

I'm so sorry. With my first m/c, we waited until after my next cycle (don't know if I ovulated that time or not - wasn't paying attention). With my second m/c, we started trying immediately (I didn't ovulate the first time, and it didn't happen the second time - third time was a charm.)


----------



## mommysusie (Oct 19, 2006)

I waited 3 months and then got pregnant again on the first try. Hugs to you during this hard time.


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

I had a m/c at 6 weeks and didnt have a d&c. I ovulated two weeks later so it was almost as if my body treated the m/c like a period. I got pregnant with that first ovulation after the m/c. My dr. didnt say to wait but we werent trying, just not avoiding I guess. My girl is now almost 18 months. Getting pregnant again right away really helped me deal with the loss though I was super paranoid at first and nervous through much of the pregnancy.

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Tammyjo (Jan 24, 2007)

I had a m/c on January 18th at 8 weeks natural almost done bleeding. We weren't planning on this pregnancy I am 45 and my other children are in their 20's but we were so happy we thought that we were to told and that we couldn't and now we know it is possible we would really like to have a child together this is my 2nd marriage. Has anyone in their 40's conceived after a m/c and how long did you wait to try and how long did it take. At our age we don't have alot of time to waste. Thanks!


----------



## momz3 (May 1, 2006)

I had a stillbirth. And since I had a cesarean I was told that the minimum was 9 months before ttc...so...we'll be there next month, but we ttc this month to get a jump start









I've heard the women who have m/c are REALLY REALLY fertile afterwards! I know lots of ppl whove had one and never had a period being that they conceived right after.


----------



## lolo'smom (Dec 30, 2006)

I had a miscarriage in december 05 and my understanding is that once your body gets rid of the contents, all of the contents, inside the uterus, that is when your hormones will be able to return to normal and your body will begin to heal. Of course, your hormones do decline somewhat before that happens. So, I seem to think that having a d&c lets you know that everything is gone and you will begin to regenerate the lining of your uterus. So, if you have an incomplete miscarriage and you continue to bleed or even if you don't bleed but there is a portion left behind, your body will not begin to prepare itself for conception. I hope this doesn't sound horribly dry. Also, I think that even if you do have your period, it doesn't necessarily mean you are ovulating, like after your miscarriage. I would assume that is why they tell you to wait three cycles. My OB told us that we could begin trying as soon as we were emotionally ready but that I probably wouldn't ovulate for a while anyway. And even if you do [ovulate], you only have a 25% chance of getting pregnant even if the timing is perfect and whatnot. That goes for people who have never miscarried as well. (I am certainly not a doctor or midwife and all this info I found from talking to others who have gone through this as well as all of the research I did when I was going through this experience.)

All that aside, I think it just comes down to luck or fate or whatever you want to call it. I have met so many women who have had miscarriages or were told they were infertile only to conceive once they gave up and went OFF the fertility drugs. A friend of mine recently gave birth to her first baby after going through three rounds of IVF and finally giving up and decided that she and her husband would never conceive their own. Another woman I met tried for five years on and off fertility meds and when she was finally okay with the fact that she would never conceive, she got pregnant. Now she has two boys in their twenties. So who knows. I got pregnant three months after I miscarried. I did have a d&c. I did check my cervical mucus EVERY DAY (obsessive like) and it was how it was supposed to be when I conceived but what if I hadn't checked. You know?

I can remember how unbelievably hard it was during that time and I can tell you that even though the feeling will never completely go away, it will ease. I used to see pregnant women and moms and be so angry inside. It does get better. I hope these words can help you a little.


----------



## barose (Dec 6, 2006)

Its been over 2 years since my stillbirth and I am not pregnant yet - partly because I needed time (at least a year) to grieve and once again I am having fertility issues. It might be another year before I'm pregnant again.







:


----------



## Tammyjo (Jan 24, 2007)

I ended up having to go in for a D&C on Friday after a visit to the Dr. and an ultrasound showing products still in me. How long do you bleed after a D&C and my D&C was 1 week after my natural miscarriage began so do I count that orignial week or just from the dc?


----------

